# Sig P229, Sig P250, or Walther P99c AS????



## wade (Dec 27, 2009)

love all 3 guns and have had the pleasure of shooting all 3 in a 9mm. However i cannot decide which one is the best for me for a conceal carry and home protection. I know the P250 can be changed out later on if i decide i want to make the 9mm into a .45acp which is nice. also the p229 can switch out to a .40/357 sig. and the walther is a walther plus it is the best looking of the 3 in my opinion. now i know looks shouldnt matter but when all 3 are so close and there is no deciding factor why wouldnt you get the one that looks best? well thats why i am hoping someone on here can tell me why i should get this or that with hard data to stand behind it. thanks!


----------

